# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  DUTCH MEMBERS / Ex-pois EQ?

## Cheechchong

Anyone?
It's supposed to be a boldenone from holland.

----------


## dutch windmill

Hi mate!

I am sorry but i have never seen that item before..

D.W.

----------


## Cheechchong

Thanks mate.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

Ex-pois made by Chemical World Ltda Holland 50 mg/ml, sold in a 10 or 50 ml vial, mostly in South America. CW is a non-existing company.

----------


## Cheechchong

Are you 100% sure dutchbb?
 :Frown:

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

yep!!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

**** i think british dragon has the best bolenone out there imo

----------

